# Question regarding spalt



## jmurray (Feb 9, 2016)

So mom had a maple removed last year. I saved as much as I could, so far it's been pretty clear maple and a little spalted. I just waxed it and air dried it all in the shop for close to a year now. Then this piece came along. Green is my favorite color but it just looks too moldy for me. The color runs deep. Do yinz think its mold? Or mineraling? Is it safe?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2016)

If it's dry that looks like some gorgeous spalting, I've gotten greens and blues and occasional reds before in spalted pieces. I'd think that once it's completed and has a finish on it it's fine as long as you don't eat it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jmurray (Feb 9, 2016)

@Schroedc don't eat it. Got it.
I like green too, but the little dots or freckles just don't sit right with me. It's reading 12% on my cheapo moisture meter


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 9, 2016)

That is some gorgeous spalt, but that does look to have mold on it as well.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2016)

Is it solid or a lidded box?


----------



## jmurray (Feb 9, 2016)

Lidded box @Kevin


----------



## jmurray (Feb 9, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2016)

Does it have a finish on it ? It's wicked cool looking


----------



## jmurray (Feb 9, 2016)

@manbuckwal it has a couple coats of laquer, still needs sanded and sprayed a bunch more. It doesn't look like moldy bread to you?


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 9, 2016)

Mold, fungus, spalt whatever. Not sure any of it is really good for you. I just get it really dry and seal it up. I have made a couple spalted peppermills and sealed the insides with shellac.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2016)

It's cool for sure. Can we see the inside?


----------



## jmurray (Feb 9, 2016)

Little rough in there, I just do it all with a square cutter. It's about as deep as your fingers can go. Assuming you don't have long ape digits

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 9, 2016)

If no one here knows and you do facebook here is Dr. Spalt's (Sara Robinson) facebook page.
I'm fairly sure she can tell you if you post a pic.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/spalting/

Here is a short video of her at a presentation for woodturners.
According to the video a good spritz with alcohol will kill anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 9, 2016)

Mike Mills said:


> If no one here knows and you do facebook here is Dr. Spalt's (Sara Robinson) facebook page.
> I'm fairly sure she can tell you if you post a pic.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/spalting/
> 
> ...



Thanks but I don't have Facebook. I will use the alcohol spritz technique in the future


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2016)

That's what I was wondering. The half-depth means it's not going to dry at the top the same as the bottom, so I'm not going suggest the toaster oven or microwave to finish it off. Maybe dry it real slow in a cardboard/low watt lightbulb kiln. Or just let it be as is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 9, 2016)

Looks like spalt to me. There are lots of colors besides black in spalted stuff, and I think they're pretty harmless unless you've got some kind of immune deficiency. The color comes from fungi in the soil/air/water where you live, so even if you avoid turning, the spores are everywhere. IMO, the lacquer is probably more dangerous than the wood it's covering.

Cool can!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 9, 2016)

Very nice looking wood, I love the spalt lines. I would think that it will be safe. I have turned everal pieces of spalted maple. Love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice- personally I think there is a very thin/invisible line between spalt and mold.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 10, 2016)

jmurray said:


> @manbuckwal it has a couple coats of laquer, still needs sanded and sprayed a bunch more. It doesn't look like moldy bread to you?




If it was there when you turned, sanded and finished it, I'd say its spalt since its at 12% MC.
As some have already mentioned, spalt is a form of fungi and I don't see mold developing on 12% MC if something is kept inside in a dry enviroment.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 10, 2016)

Josh,

Could you take a shallow cut forstner bit and clean it out more? My bits top out at 3" inches wide, but are the aggressive pitch. My brother has the shallow pitched ones. I've watched him do it. You could call it cheating, but the end product is monkey finger licken good....


----------

